# magnepan pickle...



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I made a mistake. Not a life or bank account devastating mistake, but one that makes me annoyed at myself. After you have finished snickering, I was hoping I might get some useful suggestions.

I found a pair of Magnepan MG1c on Craigs List. The price was $148.00. So I called the seller up and he told me that one of the speakers was dead, but that the folks at Magnepan told him that the repair kit was about $30, and the sock was another $30 so for between an additional $60 & $120 I would have a working pair of Maggies. 

I picked them up the next day and actually only paid $143 because neither of us had change for a $20. When I got them home I tested them and one worked and the other didn't. I proceeded to de-sock the dead one. Once taken apart it was apparent that the dead maggie needed more than the repair kit which includes the wire and glue to replace the wire on the membrane. The membrane was brittle, and more or less shredded.

I called Magnepan and they indicated that I could send them the speakers, they would do whatever it took to repair the pair for between $359 and $599. Basically they said that all that would be original would be the wood. The repair would include new electronics, driver panels and socks. I would also need to buy the boxes for $31. I guess I would also pay for shipping one way. 

So for around $700 plus my initial investment I would have a sonically new pair of Magnepan MG1c's. Not too bad, but this is where it gets a bit sticky. Magnepan currently sells the MMG for $599 with a 60 day money back guarantee. In reading and talking with the folks at Magnepan the consensus is that the MMG's are a better sounding speaker than the MG1c's. Perhaps the MG1c has better bass but the MMG has a better tweeter.

So I can kick the MG1c's to the curb, and get some MMG's, rebuild the MG1c's, or if I want to really tick off my wife, I can stand them in the den for a few years letting them gather dust.

Any thoughts from anyone?

Paul


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I am not familiar with the MG1c but I do love Magnepan. Have you thought about using the one working Maggie as a center channel? You could call these guys. They know Maggies inside and out. 

Matt


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes I agree, use the one working speaker as a centre channel. Its a great option.


----------



## steverc (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul:

It should make a very nice center channel. I use an MG3 for my center channel and it sounds great in the middle seats but because it has the ribbon tweeter it has poor side to side dispersion. Actually it's narrow up and down which is not a problem normally but I use it on it's side.

Steve
http://www.kn7f.com/Theater/Finished/


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Physically, it will not work as a center channel on either of my HT systems.

Paul


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

In that case, I think I'd start looking for someone else that was in a situation such as you are in. Then sell him/her your single Magnepan MG1c or buy theirs. :dontknow:


----------

